# Rolling Relics Ride Stockton,Ca  Picture heavy!



## slick (Jul 4, 2011)

This is coverage of the Rolling Relics ride which took place July 3rd in Stockton, Ca. this is a monthly ride that we hold in different cities in the central valley. This ride is open to ALL bikes and all ages. Next months ride will be in Lodi. First off Tony and I would like to thank everyone for coming out and sweating it out in the 100+ degree weather. We would also like to thank the guys that helped with the repairs that were needed to change a few flats and a bottom bracket bearing cage that disentigrated! Literally! So without further adew, here we go!


----------



## The Hat (Jul 4, 2011)

How many bikes were there?


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 4, 2011)

Very cool Chris...looks like fun


----------



## slick (Jul 5, 2011)

47 bikes total!


----------



## npence (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish I lived in cali. that looked like a lot of fun and some very nice Hiawatha and Daytons in the bunch.


----------



## slick (Jul 8, 2011)

That's my arrow. Thanks!!!! The twin flex is a buddy of ours.


----------



## Jon Olson (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you have any swap meets planned? I live in Modesto and went to UOP. Your ride looks like a good thing to do on a Sunday afternoon. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## slick (Jul 10, 2011)

We are trying to set up a swap meet. Finding the place to do it is the issue. Thanks for the comments, our next ride will be in Lodi on August 7th. Come out and ride with us! It's about a 12 mile round trip. Pm me for more info!!


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree.  We just don't have any rides like that in Ohio.  I ride some of my Shelbys on the local bike paths when I can and people just look at you like you're nuts.







npence said:


> I wish I lived in cali. that looked like a lot of fun and some very nice Hiawatha and Daytons in the bunch.


----------



## slick (Jul 11, 2011)

We didn't have any rides like this in central California either until Tony and myself decided to throw one! We did 2 prelimniary rides with only 5 of us and this was the first official ride and we got 47 bikes, and most were vintage, which we prefer but are open to everything! This whole ride was just word of mouth advertised, no flyers, or adds anywhere. All i'm saying is, get some friends together, establish a little path, and go out once a month for a ride! We did it, anybody can. We thought there wasn't enough riders where we live? Wrong! They came out of the woodwork and we got a lot of quality bikes show up and we thank everyone for coming out. See you guys next month for the Lodi ride.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like you guys are off to a good start -- nice BIG group of bicycles for a first ride & a good size for a vintage ride -- I enjoy the big rides as well as the small 10 or less rides -- when the rides are big they are difficult to keep together -- good job -- I will have to come up for a ride with you guys -- thanks for sharing -- ride vintage -- Frank


----------



## slick (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks!! We were VERY impressed at the turnout. The little Calzone place we stopped to eat at had nobody inside, Tony and i got there first and told the girl (only one working besides the cook) she had 45 other people coming and she theought we were kidding. You should have seen her face!! She called the owner and he came down and thanked us as well as called 3 people he gave the day off to to come back to work. They didn't look to happy since we were only there for an hour or so. Haha!!


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 16, 2011)

Next ride August 7th, where in Lodi @ what time?


----------

